# CPC-A Looking for Medical Coding position. Resume Attached.



## saraswathysankar

I live in Hartford, CT. I am seeking for Medical  Coding position for anyone who is willing to give me a chance to show that I am a dependable, hard worker.

Saraswathy Sankar
4 Drummond Dr, Rocky Hill, CT 06067
(732) 589-6380, sankarsaraswathy67@gmail.com

*Professional Summary:*

Certified *‘Medical Coder’* with overall 4+ years of professional experience in the physiotherapy as a mentor, clinical coding specialist, and a coder in application and evaluation of various code sets for patient *medical records*. Seeking a position where I can leverage my coding guidelines skills and experience in patient medical records and uses my medical background in *Anatomy, Physiology, and medical terminology* to accurately abstract and validate *ICD 10-CM and CPT* codes and assist in a facility overall in their documentation and reimbursement process.

Translated patient information, medical history and billing information into codes and processed patient records.

Evaluates the Medical Record for procedures and diagnoses documented in the medical Record and accurately assigns *ICD-10, HCPCS, modifiers, CPT* codes based on National coding guidelines.

Consistently ensuring proper coding sequencing of diagnoses and procedures. Audited physicians on their documentation and proper code selection for both *CPT and ICD codes*.

Reviewed Medical documents, assigned alphanumeric codes corresponding to proper coding principles.

Carefully Reviewed medical records for accuracy and completion as required by insurance companies.

Assigned additional diagnosis codes based on specific clinical findings.

(*Laboratory, Radiology and Pathology, reports a well as clinical studies*) in support of existing diagnosis.

Queried physicians for more specific diagnosis when documentation was non-specific.

Co-ordinated closely with medical providers to ensure compliance with policies of billing and documentation.

Maintaining the patient’s confidentiality by following the Health information and portability and accountability act. (*HIPAA*).

Primary liaison for clarification of documentation and coding between the provider and the department.

Providing recommendations and/or suggestions to improve the billing efficiencies.

Accurately codes the office procedures for healthcare providers to ensure seamless reimbursement.

Maintaining the continuous learning knowledge by reviewing materials disseminated by my department managers.

*SKILLS:*

In depth knowledge of coding techniques and Optum client specific guidelines of medical coding.

Sound knowledge of medical terminology, physiology and anatomy.

Strong knowledge in *ICD 10-CM, CPT, HCPCS

CPT Coding Guidelines/HCPCS* Coding Guidelines

*CMS 1500 and UB-04* Claim Forms

Knowledge of HIPAA and Patient Confidentiality

Proficient in Microsoft Word/ Excel/PPT

Excellent Verbal / Written Communication

Medicare / Medicaid Reimbursements

*Anatomy/ Physiology

CERTIFICATION:

American Academy of Professional Coders, Current Member December 2020-Present

Certified Professional Coder ( CPC ) as of December 2020 with 85% Score.*

ACADEMIC PROFILE

Educational Background​*Major Qualifications**Studied **BPT**Grade*1st Class*Field of Study**Physical Therapy(Physiotherapy)**Institute / University**DR MGR Medical University**Located In*Chennai,India*Year of passing*From 1999-May 2004+6 months internship*Studied **M.Sc**Grade**1st Class**Field of Study**Psychology**Institute / University**University Of Madras **Located In*Chennai.*Year of passing*2005-2007

Work permit and Visa

*H4- EAD *

Employment History

Worked as *Medical Coder* in *Consult Physio Ltd *from Jun 2012 to May 2015.

Worked as *Medical Coder* in *Omega Healthcare Pvt Ltd* from Jan 2007 to May 2007.

Worked as clinical coding specialist in *Murugan Physiotherapy Centre in an outpatient setting* from Oct 2005 to Dec 2006.

Worked as *Mentor* in *Tamilnadu Paramedical Institutions College of Physiotherapy* from Oct’2004 to Dec 2005.

*Professional Experience

06/12 - 05/15 : Medical coder in Consult Physio Ltd*

Code the entire record of the health encounter using the ICD-10 CM diagnosis and CPT procedure codes E&M coding is key( Evaluation and Management coding).

Responsible for accurate coding and abstracting of clinical information from medical records.
To meet the productivity targets of clients within the stipulated time. Prepare and Maintain status reports.
Analyse the information to determine what condition(s) the patient has, what caused it and how it was treated and then derive the appropriate leveling codes.
The information comes from a variety of sources within the medical record, such as clinical notes, laboratory and radiology results and operation notes.
Must code 100 charge entries as day.
Has vast knowledge on chronic pain coding and has Trained a team of 20 members for chronic pain coding as my backup for the project.
Got more weekly awards for my quality and production.
In my appraisal, they declared me as an outstanding performer in coding.
Assist Management in assigned tasks and projects as necessary
*01/2007 - 05/2007 : Medical Coder in Omega Healthcare Pvt Ltd.*

Evaluate patients entire medical record and ensure completeness as well as code accuracy for diseases,conditions and treatments.
Deep base of knowledge and understanding of coding guidelines and ethics in physician coding practices.
Daily team management ensuring work is divided appropriately and efficiently to ensure timely and accurate coding.

*10/2005 - 12/2006 : Clinical coding specialist in Murugan Physiotherapy Centre in an outpatient setting ,Chennai,India*

To assess, diagnose, plan, and develop specialized physiotherapy treatment programs for patients.

To be clinically responsible for patients and to organize efficiently with regard to the clinical priorities and use of time management effectively.
Developed and implemented treatment plans and modified.
Verified patient’s eligibility and claim status to insurance agencies.
Highly accomplished in designing educational problems and building consensus among stakeholders and healthcare leaders.
Prepared patient charts accurately and neatly for the clinic.
Meticulously identified and rectified the inconsistencies, discrepancies, and deficiencies in the medical record.
To be clinically responsible for patients and to organize this effectively and efficiently about clinical priorities and use of time management.
* 
10/2005 - 12/2006 : Mentor in Tamilnadu Paramedical Institutions College of Physiotherapy ,Chennai,India*

Dedicated educator with a track record of developing grade boosting initiatives and establishing lesson plans that yield impressive results.
Known for motivating college students to achieve high goals.
Adept at establishing positive learning environments and responding effectively to the needs of faculty members and students.
Prepared course work, lessons and developed teaching strategies to engage students in an interactive learning process in an environment of approximately 20 per class.
* 
DECLARATION *

I hereby declare that the information furnished above is true to the best of my knowledge and belief.

DATE: Yours faithfully,

PLACE: CT,USA (Saraswathy Sankar)


----------



## AmyCPCCPCH

Hello, if you are still looking, we have some remote coding and billing positions open - *


			https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Advocate-Radiology-Billing/jobs
		

*


----------



## saraswathysankar

AmyCPCCPCH said:


> Hello, if you are still looking, we have some remote coding and billing positions open - *
> 
> 
> https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Advocate-Radiology-Billing/jobs
> 
> 
> *


Yes...still am looking for job.....Thank you


----------



## elsaee87

Hi, you have a great resume, but its too long. You should consolidate it down to two pages at the most. In fact, some employers only want to see one page and a cover letter is important too. You can find good resume templates free online or on Microsoft Word. Teaching (university) hospitals generally welcome international degrees. If you have coder experience, also try temp agencies. Good luck!


----------



## suratijanki91

AmyCPCCPCH said:


> Hello, if you are still looking, we have some remote coding and billing positions open - *
> 
> 
> https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Advocate-Radiology-Billing/jobs
> 
> 
> *


I am CPC-A certified and looking for entry level coding job. Do you have any openings?


----------



## amneske

Hello! I just wanted to share with you that my employer Lexicode is looking to hire both Outpatient and Inpatient coders currently. These are fully remote positions. They are currently offering a $3000 sign-on bonus for Outpatient coders and a $5000 sign-on bonus for Inpatient coders. Please feel free to email me if interested as I can help expedite the process by emailing the HR recruiter directly with your info to ensure it gets into the right hands quickly. Email me at lilacoceanlily@hotmail.com


----------

